# Rivers, Lochs and Glens 200km Audax



## scook94 (8 Jun 2011)

Any of the usual suspects thinking of entering this one?

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/11-169/


----------



## MrRidley (9 Jun 2011)

Already entered, entry in also for the Moulin Moors 150k which is a week before. After my dismal showing at the Snow Rds which has taken me a long time mentally to recover from, i decided to get my arse moving and enter something purely for motivational reasons, so maybe see you there.


----------



## scook94 (9 Jun 2011)

MrRidley said:


> Already entered, entry in also for the Moulin Moors 150k which is a week before. After my dismal showing at the Snow Rds which has taken me a long time mentally to recover from, i decided to get my arse moving and enter something purely for motivational reasons, so maybe see you there.



Good stuff, I'm on-call the weekend of Moulin Moors so can't make it but I'll get signed up for this one this evening!


----------



## MrRidley (9 Jun 2011)

scook94 said:


> Good stuff, I'm on-call the weekend of Moulin Moors so can't make it but I'll get signed up for this one this evening!



Ok, any chance of a lift


----------



## ACS (9 Jun 2011)

Humming and harring over this one, I'm out for the Moulin 150km but don't fancy the 2 hour drive each way. Will make for a long day.

Will chat to the SWMBO tonight and see what we have planned.


----------



## fimm (9 Jun 2011)

How does the ferry crossing bit work? It is a regular service or do you have to make the port at a certain time to get the designated crossing?


----------



## scook94 (10 Jun 2011)

MrRidley said:


> Ok, any chance of a lift


How did I know you were going to say that? I had originally thought about going down to Largs the day before and staying with my Dad, but seeing as it's you and I owe you a lift, then I'm sure we can sort something out!


----------



## ammwhite (10 Jun 2011)

I was tempted to do this, since I live in Greenock, so it's right on my doorstep. However, I'm also a big golf fan and it clashes with the Sunday of the Open, so I'll have to give it a miss.



fimm said:


> How does the ferry crossing bit work? It is a regular service or do you have to make the port at a certain time to get the designated crossing?



It's a regular crossing. One every 20 mins for most of the day, and every half hour after 7pm.
Details here: http://www.western-ferries.co.uk/hqtimes.shtml


----------



## Scoosh (11 Jun 2011)

ammwhite said:


> I was tempted to do this, since I live in Greenock, so it's right on my doorstep. However, I'm also a big golf fan and it clashes with the Sunday of the Open, so I'll have to give it a miss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FTFY ... and the problem is .... ?????

Supporting local cycling events; organised by local club; good opportunity to show off local routes; probably know some of the people riding it .... 

<loads on more guiltencouragement>


----------



## zizou (23 Jun 2011)

Have been thinking about this but have never riden an audax before.

What sort of pace is to be expected? How many cyclists are there? What are controls? Is there somewhere where you can refill bottles or do you just go into a shop for that. 

Also does this route go clockwise or anti-clockwise? If it is clockwise it looks a bit easier as much of the climbing will be fairly early on.

Lots of questions


----------



## JiMBR (23 Jun 2011)

Must admit that I'm interested in this, as I've never done an audax before.


I would like to ask all the questions that zizou asked!


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Jun 2011)

Audax is just plain fun ! You ride at your pace,meet great new friends to ride with and you get to eat cake ! I've done two so far so i am not an expert but i can definatly say they are the most friendly kind of cycling you can try.You have a card which you are required to collect stamps or stickers at set controls along the route along with questions such as "What is the distance to so and so on the sign on the corner at 50km" 
I did last weekends 212km in the Cotswolds on my fixed which i admit was tough at times but the sense of achievment was well worth it plus you get to ride roads you would proberly miss in new areas of the country.
At the HQ you will sign in and and get your card,there is normally food (cake) and drinks available.Along the route (depending on length) there are places to stop for refreshments,these normally are cafe's which is good to have a sit down and eat.At the end you get signed in and again there is normally food....are you seeing a pattern regarding cycling and eating !
I find it is more enjoyable to ride with some company,i ended up joining a few riders along the way on the last one with the final last push with Ed from Coventry who along with me was greatfull of a riding partner to push each other on.
Do it,you will really enjoy it !


----------



## Scoosh (24 Jun 2011)

zizou said:


> Have been thinking about this but have never riden an audax before.
> 
> What sort of pace is to be expected? How many cyclists are there? What are controls? Is there somewhere where you can refill bottles or do you just go into a shop for that.
> 
> ...






JiMBR said:


> Must admit that I'm interested in this, as I've never done an audax before.
> 
> 
> I would like to ask all the questions that zizou asked!



Your questions answered


----------



## sleekitcollie (24 Jun 2011)

mmh bikely site seems to be down so cant view the route just now


----------



## scook94 (24 Jun 2011)

sleekitcollie said:


> mmh bikely site seems to be down so cant view the route just now



http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/36846374


----------



## sleekitcollie (28 Jun 2011)

scook94 said:


> http://www.mapmyride...s/view/36846374




thanx steven not sure if i fancy the ist 40 mile but after that it looks a nice route


----------



## stuarticus (4 Jul 2011)

I signed up for this a few months ago. Looking forward to it!


----------



## JimtheScot (9 Jul 2011)

Hi, I’ve signed up for this also. This is my first audax and looking forward to it. I’ve paid my entry fee via paypal, but I’ve not received any confirmation email from the organisers. Will I receive an email or do you just turn up on the day?



p.s Good luck to all who are going.


----------



## JimtheScot (11 Jul 2011)

JimtheScot said:


> Will I receive an email or do you just turn up on the day?




email came today, so all set. See you there.


----------



## stuarticus (18 Jul 2011)

Anyone else find it remarkably tough?


----------



## MrRidley (18 Jul 2011)

stuarticus said:


> Anyone else find it remarkably tough?



Only the last 40km, thought it was a great route and the weather was very kind too.


----------



## JimtheScot (19 Jul 2011)

Yes, from Otter ferry to Dunoon, the hills just kept coming, which I usually don’t mind, but after cycling 100 miles, I was nearly on my knees trying to complete the course. I didn’t enjoy that stretch at all. But overall it was a good run and glad I made it back to the church hall with all relevant info to prove I had completed the run.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Jul 2011)

Next year if timing and funding allow ! Sounds like a great event,well done everyone


----------

